# Too Many Sins?



## singhisking101 (Jul 30, 2009)

If someone has committed thousands of murders, looted from the poor and sinned considerably do they still have hope to become one with God?

Thx in advance!


----------



## vsgrewal48895 (Jul 30, 2009)

singhisking101 said:


> If someone has committed thousands of murders, looted from the poor and sinned considerably do they still have hope to become one with God?
> 
> Thx in advance!


 
Dear Singh Ji,

The answer to your question is YES. There are plenty of references in AGGS about the salvation of, Ganika (Prostitute), Ajamal (Known sinner), Elephant, and Ugly hunch back by remembering Akal Purkh. Here are few references;

ਅਜਾਮਲੁ ਪਾਪੀ ਜਗੁ ਜਾਨੇ ਨਿਮਖ ਮਾਹਿ ਨਿਸਤਾਰਾ ॥

_Ajāmal pāpī jag jāne nimakẖ māhi nisṯārā._

Ajaamal, known throughout the world as a sinner, was redeemed in an instant.------Guru Teg Bahadur, Raag Sorath, AGGS, Page, 632-7

ਅਜਾਮਲ ਗਜ ਗਨਿਕਾ ਪਤਿਤ ਕਰਮ ਕੀਨੇ ॥

_Ajāmal gaj ganikā paṯiṯ karam kīne._

Ajaamal, the elephant, and the prostitute committed many sins,-----Bhagat Kabir, Raag Dhanasari, AGGS, Page, 692-13

ਤਾਰੀਲੇ ਗਨਿਕਾ ਬਿਨੁ ਰੂਪ ਕੁਬਿਜਾ ਬਿਆਧਿ ਅਜਾਮਲੁ ਤਾਰੀਅਲੇ ॥

_Ŧārīle ganikā bin rūp kubijā bi▫āḏẖ ajāmal ṯārī▫ale._

You saved the prostitute, and the ugly hunch-back; You helped the hunter and Ajaamal swim across as well.------Bhagat Namdev, Raag Gauri Cheti, AGGS, Page, 345-4

*Conclusion;*

ਮੂਏ ਹੂਏ ਜਉ ਮੁਕਤਿ ਦੇਹੁਗੇ ਮੁਕਤਿ ਨ ਜਾਨੈ ਕੋਇਲਾ ॥

_Mū▫e hū▫e ja▫o mukaṯ ḏehuge mukaṯ na jānai ko▫ilā._ 

If You liberate me after I am dead, no one will know that I am liberated.----Bhagat Namdev, Raag Malar, AGGS, Page, 1292-15

Cordially,

Virinder S. Grewal


----------

